# Kansas



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

My hunting buddy and I are considering extending the season into next January. I know. lol. the season hasn't even started and already I want to lengthen it! Kansas and Nebraska both go to the end of January. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions they care to share? pm is great or just post. I don't have a clue about hunting in either of those States so any kind of a heads up is welcome.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Nebraska has a ton of CRP land open to hunting. Kinda like the ND PLOTS. There is suppose to be more acres enrolled there than anywhere else.

I would contact the NE Game and Fish, they will get you the maps.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I've hunted around Lexington and Kearny Nebraska and had a really good time. It's been a few years since I was there, but I wouldn't be afraid to go back. One cool thing I remember about hunting there was the number of quail. Quail hunting is a lot different than rooster chasing but I sure had fun shooting the little devils. Access on anything other than the Platte River was fairly easy and they did have a fair amount of government land.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Upland-Birds


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

a few years ago I hunted near Smith Center, KS in Jan and had a great time hunting for both fuzznuts and quail...I was on some private land with a buddy but there is public access land in the area too. I'd never been to that area so enjoyed seeing some different country and hunting in January


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

There is a lot of good public opportunities in KS. I've hunted pheasants and quail here all my life. I would recommend doing a combo hunt while you're here, especially if you're hunting with dogs. If you want some specifics pm me. OR you can go to the KS forum on www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com. There is a wealth of information there and the KS guys are great (I'm a little partial).

I truly enjoyed my time in ND last year and I think you'll like my state just as much. Now if I could just get in on some of that October hunting in ND. You could make a 4-month hunting season if you played your cards right!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Kansas has around 1 million acres in their walk-in program, you can access the maps on their website http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/

although there is a lot of ground available in Kansas, just like anyplace, by January the birds have gotten pretty wild, you are now hunting the survivors who have been shot at and chased all season long, so although you can move some birds, the taking can be pretty tough. better to hunt with a group, do some blocking and look for out of the way cover, that most hunters would bypass...in January, the birds are looking for places where they will not be disturbed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

hunter, i appreciate the advice but i never hunt in a crowd. me and the two dogs lots, one other hunter and his dog or maybe three of us tops. stealth. the dogs i hunt with and my hunting buddy's never get talked to. a simple beep of the collar to keep em close. sure, late season is tough but if you can hunt quiet with another guy and your dogs, man, you gotta love that!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

hey ru, we have a lot in common. i seldom ever hunt with more than one other guy, sometimes 2 on occasion. i like you would rather get behind my dogs and go it alone, quietly, but some places it works better to have some blockers, especially late in the season, if you do hunt with more than 3-4 guys, which i hate to do.

there are some places, just getting out of the truck puts up birds, then i get back in and drive around to the other side of the section or cover and hit 'em from the other direction.

the main thing when working alone is to understand running birds are either going to jump or hold, the trick for me, is to "herd" them into a corner or against a bare-field edge or road, where they flat run out of room to run, then those that sit are the ones you can shoot.

especially at this time of year, pheasant hunting is a team sport, so i try to use the terrain and cover to help the dogs be more successful at working birds to a finished point. nothing more fun than shooting a wild old late season rooster over a lock down point!

cheers, :beer:

have a great season up there....Kansas should be good this year.


----------

